# That's My Thesaurus! (comic)



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

So the dog absorbed knowledge through digestion? LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)

Yep...he Woofed it down!nthego:


----------

